# Any amphibian keepers?



## lisa127 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have kept reptiles for nearly 20 years, but I have never kept any amphibians. I have been toying with the idea of keeping one though. I understand they are very sensitive. So my question is this. If I have old tanks that have been used in the past, how do I disinfect them in a safe way for an amphibian?
Thanks!

FYI, for disinfecting for reptiles I use a chlorhexidine solution. I'm assuming that would be harmful to an amphibian.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 11, 2013)

Bleach and Ammonia, but NOT at the same time. Rinse well, let sun dry, rinse again.

I'll figure you mean "old tanks" are aquariums with silicon as a sealant and all glass? 

Stay away from used plastics on any kind, plexi, acurlic, etc. 

Ammonia is my first choice, but must be used outside, the fumes are not OK to inhale at all.

These are practices taught by Kevin Wright DVM and author of http://www.amazon.com/dp/0894649175/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Will


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, I mean aquariums. So you like to use the ammonia. Do you dilute it with water in a spray bottle, spray it on and let it sit a while?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 11, 2013)

I use clear ammonia full strength from the store bought concentration in a labeled spray bottle. All the surfaces should be dripping wet with it, let it air dry, most all the ammonia will volatilize off, then rinse with fresh water and dry again. Sitting in full sun provides some very little bit of UVC, the "toxic" wave length on the spectrum that reaches the earth's surface, and that will split carbon carbon double bonds, a good thing to do when sanitizing stuff.

Will


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 11, 2013)

ok, thanks!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 11, 2013)

actually .... look who is a resident at the Cove's pond. He was raised from a tadpole .... ( there are two of these guys cruising around)




JD~


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 12, 2013)

He's a cutie!


----------

